# 2 years female GSD still friendly to strangers



## Renesh (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi all, my 2 years female GSD is still friendly to strangers. I want her to be alert and bark when strangers come into our premises. And i chose GSD coz i thought they were good house guards. But my dog barks at her own wish. It barks at some, while most of the times just doesnt bother who comes and goes. Well it would instead be happy to play with them. However, if it finds any cat or other dogs or even hear their voice, she would grow aggressive and chase them (well, not so if there are 3 or more dogs  ). What should i do to my dog now ? I am really sad about thsi.  

Moreover she seems to be a bit cowardly. Once one of my friend visited my home late night after a gap of nearly 1 year. My friend and the dog are quite friendly. But that night when she saw a car coming at the gate, she moved towards the gate. When my friend stepped out she ran towards her cage and after maintaining the distance she started barking (seems out of fear). My friend was wearing huge jackets and may be that frightened her (whatever, i thought GSD as brave ones). Later when my friend called her, only then she realised the person and ran towards him with love.

I have no idea what to do with my dog.. any suggestions ???  :help: :help:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Renesh said:


> I have no idea what to do with my dog.. any suggestions ???  :help: :help:


How about just love her for the dog she is? What have you done for formal training? Dogs don't come out of the womb knowing when to bark and when not to.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Not all GSD's are born with nerves of steel and an sense of evil vs good

It sounds like she needs training and confidence boosting. If a guard dog is what you'd like then find a good trainer that specializes in them and have her evaluated.


----------



## Renesh (Jan 22, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> How about just love her for the dog she is? What have you done for formal training? Dogs don't come out of the womb knowing when to bark and when not to.


I am looking for some "Sensible Suggestions". Thanks for your reply. Please allow some better guys comment on this and you may not take any efforts for this again. I never said I dont love my dog. I love my dog the way she is. But that doesn't mean that I leave it in the way being like a coward and poorer when compared to others. I love her and that is why I want her to grow better- a better companion and a helpful friend.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gotcha. Good luck with that obnoxious attitude and don't answer any questions like "what have you done for formal training" so that you can get more in depth answers.


----------



## Renesh (Jan 22, 2015)

Shade said:


> It sounds like she needs training and confidence boosting. If a guard dog is what you'd like then find a good trainer that specializes in them and have her evaluated.


When she was near to 6 months, she was given basic training. Since then we noted this behavior of hers, but the trainer told us that now its just a puppy, and by the time it reaches some 2 years, everything would be fine. My trainer still tells me the same . Perhaps i need to consult some other trainers if so.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Renesh said:


> When she was near to 6 months, she was given basic training. Since then we noted this behavior of hers, but the trainer told us that now its just a puppy, and by the time it reaches some 2 years, everything would be fine. My trainer still tells me the same . Perhaps i need to consult some other trainers if so.


It would be worth a second opinion. At two years old she's an adult and her personality is fairly set unlike a puppy. With help she may be able to overcome some of the shyness but it most likely is genetic


----------



## Renesh (Jan 22, 2015)

Shade said:


> It would be worth a second opinion. At two years old she's an adult and her personality is fairly set unlike a puppy. With help she may be able to overcome some of the shyness but it most likely is genetic


Thanks Shanna for your reply.. Will try to get it trained somewhere better place then.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

As near as I can tell from these posts, you haven't had any really bad guys come along. It sounds to me as your dog is being appropriatly friendly. As for barking, although she did retreat, she barked as she retreated from your friend.

If you want to build confidence with barking, a tight leash will help but encouraging barking with that may get you a dog that barks on leash walks unless this is done with a good trainer.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Be careful. Your dogs temperament is what it is. Poor training with the barking at people is going to do more harm then good.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> Be careful. Your dogs temperament is what it is. Poor training with the barking at people is going to do more harm then good.


true, and be careful which trainer you are going to consult. She needs confidence boosting by positive training techniques.
Or add a Chihuahua for alerting  . That is a joke but also kinda advice.


----------



## Renesh (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your suggestions. I would try to get a good trainer asap to help boosting her confidence.. Thanks a lot


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Not all dogs have the same response when in the watch dog mode. One of my dogs while in the house would stand with a low tone growl, listen and would look through the windows and at the door when aroused. He never really barked a lot in the house. This same dog would always stand between me and a stranger to him with no outgoing response to the stranger no matter where we were. I could read this dog out loud.... The dog running from your friend could be a case of being upwind. Was her tail between her legs when she retreated? If not she may have gone back to what she felt was her turf...maybe? People in the know would be able to tell you better in person.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

arent they pretty much puppies until about 3 years old?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

kelliewilson said:


> arent they pretty much puppies until about 3 years old?



Except for all the dogs that are working the streets by 2 years old and the ones that are titled through SchH3 by 3?

No, they are not puppies until 3, and anyone that believes that is setting themselves up for trouble. At 1 year old a GSD is capable of doing a lot of damage, and if you treat it like a puppy...well, good luck.


----------



## BroncoK (Jan 4, 2012)

Our girl is now five years old. She is JUST like this! Only a little less shy. She thinks that EVERYONE she meets will just love her, and hug her, and hold her and cuddle her. She does not bark, she does not growl, she NEVER bares her teeth....at two I called our breeder who assured me she would bark at strangers...and this still has never happened. I pray every day that if a stranger walks through our door with the intent to harm, that the good Lord will put in her some sort of super intimidation because she is not the picture of what most people think of German Shepherds. 

She is a mommy to the T. Mothers whatever walks through the door, from baby rabbits, chickens, children, adults you name it....I have just accepted that this is who she is....and pray that the image of her is what keeps the "bad guys" away. We love her to death too! Now that she has been around as long as she has I just look at her as my "wise old girl".....she may not bark at a stranger, but I tell you what, she has healed many a dog/animal/neighbor at the fear of animals, myself included (cohabitation peaceful with all our farm animals is a fun site to see)! So, in a sense, she has done her job . Best of luck to you!! Hope you can find what you are looking for!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*I concur*

This is literally my biggest fear with the new dog I'm getting at the end of the month. For me, the protection aspect is so paramount. I feel for the op. If you have bonded with the dog and love them, then just deal with it. Maybe getting another dog is an option for you that can be protective in addition to keeping this one? Another idea is maybe you can do some kind of training with her to teach her to at least alert bark when someone comes to the house? 

I personally, am going to give my new dog a few months to get comfortable in my home and see if they alert bark or act protective. If they don't, I am finding them a new home that doesn't need a protection dog. Then I will get another dog that is protective. Anyway, good luck to you and your pup.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> This is literally my biggest fear with the new dog I'm getting at the end of the month. For me, the protection aspect is so paramount. I feel for the op. If you have bonded with the dog and love them, then just deal with it. Maybe getting another dog is an option for you that can be protective in addition to keeping this one? Another idea is maybe you can do some kind of training with her to teach her to at least alert bark when someone comes to the house?
> 
> 
> 
> I personally, am going to give my new dog a few months to get comfortable in my home and see if they alert bark or act protective. If they don't, I am finding them a new home that doesn't need a protection dog. Then I will get another dog that is protective. Anyway, good luck to you and your pup.



Do you plan on training the dog in protection or just hoping for the best?

Most dogs bark at a door or outside their territory out of fear. It's an announcement that they're there and that you shouldn't come in. The majority of dogs wouldn't actually do anything to an intruder, unless they are trained to do something.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Just my opinion but I am absolutely thrilled that my girls are friendly and outgoing with everyone and other animals. I do not understand why you would want otherwise even if you were to train them in protection you would not want a reaction from them unless you asked them for it. I would think they should still greet and accept others easily unless you commanded differently at which point would not be truly "aggressive" behavior but a response to a trained command. 

True aggression in any form would be a negative aspect of the dogs personality and never something I would hope to see in either of my girls.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

martemchik said:


> Most dogs bark at a door or outside their territory out of fear. It's an announcement that they're there and that you shouldn't come in. The majority of dogs wouldn't actually do anything to an intruder, unless they are trained to do something.


This is exactly what Stella used to do..bark at the door, I would say SIT, let the person in.. Then she was fine. However, one day I was not home, my neighbour, Gail came to help my husband, Stella knew this lady very well..Stella would NOT let Gail near my husband, Gail had to lure Stella outside with treats just to get into the bedroom. No, Stella was not trained..it was her instinct, protect her family!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Debanneball said:


> This is exactly what Stella used to do..bark at the door, I would say SIT, let the person in.. Then she was fine. However, one day I was not home, my neighbour, Gail came to help my husband, Stella knew this lady very well..Stella would NOT let Gail near my husband, Gail had to lure Stella outside with treats just to get into the bedroom. No, Stella was not trained..it was her instinct, protect her family!



Actually, since the dog didn't actually do anything, and it wasn't challenged...you have no idea what she would've done in the situation if it was an actual threat. Just because a dog keeps barking at a person, doesn't mean it's protecting. It is still probably doing it out of fear. A dog with true protection instincts and hopefully training would either hold and bark a person actively into a corner...so control the situation, or would actually go for a bite. A dog that allows someone to walk all over the house and lure it outside, is IMO not showing true protection ability.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Barking doesn't mean protective. What your looking for is a deterrent. My GSDs are pretty silent, but very alert. They don't bark unless it's necessary. It's not necessary for them to bark at kids playing, kids coming close to the yard to get a ball, the mailman, ups guy, or the neighbor. If someone knocks they bark(to alert me), I tell them to be quiet and then they just watch. Have you ever had a GSD stare you down? It is pretty uncomfortable to say the least. I do not let anyone in that is not family without putting them away because I don't know what they are going to sense about who and I'm not risking them biting anyone. In the end I prefer them to be quiet, people are well aware of what I have and I don't want my dogs to be a nuisance. I do not count on them being protective but if I had to put money on any of them it would be Robyn, my female GSD.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

What I was trying to get at is that the gsd has a protective instinct in them... Stella was a pet, she knew Gail very well.. Who knows what she would have done if it was a real threat...




martemchik said:


> Actually, since the dog didn't actually do anything, and it wasn't challenged...you have no idea what she would've done in the situation if it was an actual threat. Just because a dog keeps barking at a person, doesn't mean it's protecting. It is still probably doing it out of fear. A dog with true protection instincts and hopefully training would either hold and bark a person actively into a corner...so control the situation, or would actually go for a bite. A dog that allows someone to walk all over the house and lure it outside, is IMO not showing true protection ability.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

OP....only use a trainer that will first evaluate your gsd before beginning a training program. i would find a gsd club, and talk to members first. call the breeder and get their opine, just might be your dog was bred to be extremely social.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Actually, since the dog didn't actually do anything, and it wasn't challenged...you have no idea what she would've done in the situation if it was an actual threat. Just because a dog keeps barking at a person, doesn't mean it's protecting. It is still probably doing it out of fear. A dog with true protection instincts and hopefully training would either hold and bark a person actively into a corner...so control the situation, or would actually go for a bite. A dog that allows someone to walk all over the house and lure it outside, is IMO not showing true protection ability.


where do you come with some of this stuff. this has never been my experience with the gsds i grew up with or the ones i have had as an adult.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

My gs I hope is friendly. He does bark and went into spaze mode when the gas man was in the backyard. I want him to be friendly the look of a german sheperd is enough to stop most people.
I dont want to worry that he will bite anyone.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

huntergreen said:


> where do you come with some of this stuff. this has never been my experience with the gsds i grew up with or the ones i have had as an adult.



And your experience with protection dogs either real or for sport is...


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Lol Max you have told me this many times.


martemchik said:


> Except for all the dogs that are working the streets by 2 years old and the ones that are titled through SchH3 by 3?
> 
> No, they are not puppies until 3, and anyone that believes that is setting themselves up for trouble. At 1 year old a GSD is capable of doing a lot of damage, and if you treat it like a puppy...well, good luck.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

martemchik said:


> And your experience with protection dogs either real or for sport is...


my experience is real life. years ago while giving directions to a man in a car with our AS gsd, he reached out for my wife and gsd grabbed his arm. some drunk kids bothered my daughters while running on the trail and kyra put a stop to it. no special training, just being a gsd. and most certainly, no fear.


----------



## marreromcp (Oct 15, 2014)

My puppy was like this alot and has slowly come out of it. A big turning point for her was when she was 6 months old. I was walking her on leach and I saw this poor girl walking two HUGE St. Bernards. Almost double the size of my GSD. She lost control and let go of the leach and both dogs came running and barking at my 6 month puppy. My pup showed some teeth, and started barking and walking closer to them.. I then saw both HUGE dogs literally turn around and go away. I think this boosted her confidence. I would get a trainer to teach dogs not to accept treats or food from strangers and that not everyone is a friend. THIS IS TRAINABLE... You don't want a dog to bite, you just want a good protection dog and there is plenty you could do. Also Leerburg has great info on this.  




Renesh said:


> Hi all, my 2 years female GSD is still friendly to strangers. I want her to be alert and bark when strangers come into our premises. And i chose GSD coz i thought they were good house guards. But my dog barks at her own wish. It barks at some, while most of the times just doesnt bother who comes and goes. Well it would instead be happy to play with them. However, if it finds any cat or other dogs or even hear their voice, she would grow aggressive and chase them (well, not so if there are 3 or more dogs  ). What should i do to my dog now ? I am really sad about thsi.
> 
> Moreover she seems to be a bit cowardly. Once one of my friend visited my home late night after a gap of nearly 1 year. My friend and the dog are quite friendly. But that night when she saw a car coming at the gate, she moved towards the gate. When my friend stepped out she ran towards her cage and after maintaining the distance she started barking (seems out of fear). My friend was wearing huge jackets and may be that frightened her (whatever, i thought GSD as brave ones). Later when my friend called her, only then she realised the person and ran towards him with love.
> 
> I have no idea what to do with my dog.. any suggestions ???  :help: :help:


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

huntergreen said:


> my experience is real life. years ago while giving directions to a man in a car with our AS gsd, he reached out for my wife and gsd grabbed his arm. some drunk kids bothered my daughters while running on the trail and kyra put a stop to it. no special training, just being a gsd. and most certainly, no fear.


Neither situation had the dog under any pressure. Although I think the response is good, it's not the way I see protection. IMO, your dogs deterred the perceived threats. With the kids...dog probably barked, and then wasn't challenged, got success, and the kids left. It would be interesting to see what happens if a person actually goes after your dog and tries to fight it. What do you believe your dog would do? Also doesn't sound like you were there in both situations...so you have no idea what the response from your dog was actually from. I'm not sure if I'd trust young kids to read a dog correctly and say "dog is barking out of confidence and not fear" especially without actually ever seeing the difference between the two.

This is what many "old school" people talk about as a failure in Schutzhund today. It doesn't test the dogs...we work the dogs up and get them comfortable from 8 weeks to 3 years. A good helper will push a dog up to its threshold and then make the dog comfortable working at that level, and then push the threshold higher and higher. So the dogs get used to the situations they'll be seeing and it's not a true test of "genetic confidence." This is why you see so many posts by more experienced people talk about how its hard to find a truly confident, have no issues biting and going after anyone dog. Most dogs, especially dogs that were raised in a family household and taught never to bite people...will not bite people period.

But I guess 2 dogs over the span of however many decades gives you way more knowledge about how the breed actually is overall and a much better picture of what to expect out of the majority of GSD.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

OP, sounds like your dog just doesn't have strong nerves. As mentioned a good trainer could possibly would with it, but its temperament is pretty much developed. I have two shepherds...one with amazing nerves...the other (rescue) is very nervy. *If* you are on the other side of the fence or window he sounds like the baddest dog on the block. If you came in, I am not sure he would actually protect if someone stood up to him. My other dog however is the exact opposite. He's still a puppy at 11 months, but very confident and has a good fight drive. He rarely barks. People can walk by the house, approach us, and he is fine. He's very clear-headed. Right now people are his friend. He also is training in IPO. I did not buy them though to protect me...For me though, just having a GSD often keeps trouble away. 

A lot of times in order for a dog to be properly trained in protection/bitework....it needs to have good nerves. The dog has to be able to percieve an actual threat. You go teaching a nervy dog to bite....you're asking for trouble because it bit the wrong person who was just out walking/running or came to your house.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Neither situation had the dog under any pressure. Although I think the response is good, it's not the way I see protection. IMO, your dogs deterred the perceived threats. With the kids...dog probably barked, and then wasn't challenged, got success, and the kids left. It would be interesting to see what happens if a person actually goes after your dog and tries to fight it. What do you believe your dog would do? Also doesn't sound like you were there in both situations...so you have no idea what the response from your dog was actually from. I'm not sure if I'd trust young kids to read a dog correctly and say "dog is barking out of confidence and not fear" especially without actually ever seeing the difference between the two.
> 
> This is what many "old school" people talk about as a failure in Schutzhund today. It doesn't test the dogs...we work the dogs up and get them comfortable from 8 weeks to 3 years. A good helper will push a dog up to its threshold and then make the dog comfortable working at that level, and then push the threshold higher and higher. So the dogs get used to the situations they'll be seeing and it's not a true test of "genetic confidence." This is why you see so many posts by more experienced people talk about how its hard to find a truly confident, have no issues biting and going after anyone dog. Most dogs, especially dogs that were raised in a family household and taught never to bite people...will not bite people period.
> 
> But I guess 2 dogs over the span of however many decades gives you way more knowledge about how the breed actually is overall and a much better picture of what to expect out of the majority of GSD.


marte, first, i am far from an expert, the first incident, i was there and observed the incident . my daughters were 17 and 18, not exactly kids. kyra did have some shutzhund training. all i am sure of is that the reactions were not fear based.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*Yes*



martemchik said:


> Do you plan on training the dog in protection or just hoping for the best?
> 
> Most dogs bark at a door or outside their territory out of fear. It's an announcement that they're there and that you shouldn't come in. The majority of dogs wouldn't actually do anything to an intruder, unless they are trained to do something.


We are looking into protection/bite work classes, however if the dog doesn't have the temperament for it, I will settle for just alarm barking when they hear or see someone nearby. Sometimes that can be enough of a deterrent. If the dog can do neither...then it won't be a fit for my family.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> We are looking into protection/bite work classes, however if the dog doesn't have the temperament for it, I will settle for just alarm barking when they hear or see someone nearby. Sometimes that can be enough of a deterrent. If the dog can do neither...then it won't be a fit for my family.


Did you do anything like that with your other dog?


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> Did you do anything like that with your other dog?


Sailor believe it or not, came to me already trained in protection work (I suspect) I still can't believe I got him for $85 from the shelter!!!
That's why my new dog has such big shoes to fill. Sailor had so much self control. He could be inches from a cats face about to eat it and I would call him and he would come. He knew to bite the right arm and hold on ground, if I called him he would come back even in mid "attack". Anytime he seemed like he was staring down something or wanted to "attack" he would still listen to my voice commands, sit, stay where I told him, but he would focus his gaze on the subject the whole time. Not let them out of his sight. Don't ask me how I know these things, it's a long story hahah...


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Sailor believe it or not, came to me already trained in protection work (I suspect) I still can't believe I got him for $85 from the shelter!!!
> That's why my new dog has such big shoes to fill. Sailor had so much self control. He could be inches from a cats face about to eat it and I would call him and he would come. He knew to bite the right arm and hold on ground, if I called him he would come back even in mid "attack". Anytime he seemed like he was staring down something or wanted to "attack" he would still listen to my voice commands, sit, stay where I told him, but he would focus his gaze on the subject the whole time. Not let them out of his sight. Don't ask me how I know these things, it's a long story hahah...


Well, I remember he did it to a four year old girl. That didn't show much self control or your ability to call him back. If that and the cats are why you "suspect" he was trained in any way , you absolutely make the point that you and the op should be happy with a friendly dog.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Schutzhund and most protection dogs also bite the left arm...as most helpers are right handed. Schutzhund dogs will also generally not just bite an arm without a sleeve on it as if it did, you'd be in a world of pain...


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

And if you remember the little girl was wearing a puffy jacket and maybe in his old age he got confused and thought it was a training or something. That was such a scary moment but I was so grateful that sailor had such an awesome recall, he didn't continuously bite the girl, grabbed her by right arm, she fell on the ground and he held for maybe a millisecond until I called him off and he came back to me. Most dogs would not be able to display this kind of self control in the middle of an attack.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

P.s. steve... you DO know that just because a dog is protective doesn't mean it can't be friendly correct? So yes, I think I will take your advice and have a friendly dog that ALSO can be trained in protection OR can be an alarm dog if they hear or see something.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> And if you remember the little girl was wearing a puffy jacket and maybe in his old age he got confused and thought it was a training or something. That was such a scary moment but I was so grateful that sailor had such an awesome recall, he didn't continuously bite the girl, grabbed her by right arm, she fell on the ground and he held for maybe a millisecond until I called him off and he came back to me. Most dogs would not be able to display this kind of self control in the middle of an attack.


I don't think it should have mattered if she was wearing a Hello Kitty jute bite suit. The idea that your dog doing something stupid is being "protective" is why I'm saying you should be happy to have a friendly dog. What you just said, to me comes across as delusional.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Did I ever say he was protecting me by attacking a little girl? If so please copy and paste where I said he was doing that to protect me. I said he had protective instincts and could have had some kind of training by the different things he did. If you are so interested in being a piece of, giving a piece of your mind, please private message me so I don't have to fill up this post with something unrelated tonthe op's original post.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Its your definition of protective. Its delusional.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Sailor believe it or not, came to me already trained in protection work (I suspect) I still can't believe I got him for $85 from the shelter!!!
> *That's why my new dog has such big shoes to fill.* Sailor had so much self control. He could be inches from a cats face about to eat it and I would call him and he would come. He knew to bite the right arm and hold on ground, if I called him he would come back even in mid "attack". Anytime he seemed like he was staring down something or wanted to "attack" he would still listen to my voice commands, sit, stay where I told him, but he would focus his gaze on the subject the whole time. Not let them out of his sight. Don't ask me how I know these things, it's a long story hahah...


I am sure you are providing a good home, and I am responding just based on emotion, but this seems to terrible to me to not be able to be just loved for what you are and instead be compared to the previous pet. I wish this dog could find somebody who could get to know HIM and love him instead. And to me in general when you get a pet it's similar to having a child and unless there are extreme circumstances you should try to provide a stable, permanent home. So getting rid of the dog because it doesn't bark when somebody comes over seems unfathomable to me.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I have a 2 year old (turns 2 on monday) female GSD who also loves everyone. She's about as protective as a wet noodle. Yet she alert barks at everyone coming to the house. If the phone rings at dinner time, she barks at the hone because her friend the pizza man calls to say he's at the street - we don't have a doorbell.

Her 6 1/2 year old house mate rarely barks. When she's barking at someone, he walks over to check out whatever she's going on about. He's been know to scare my friends who say 'Otto, it's me, we're friends, right?' Nope not until I remind Otto you're friends.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

A dog who is called off...after biting a child.... must have excellent self control? Is this for real?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

dog must have done it more than just the incident with the little girl. Otherwise this makes no sense: 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *BARBIElovesSAILOR*  
_He knew to bite the right arm and hold on ground, if I called him he would come back even in mid "attack".
_


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I want a GSD that does not bite. I had a GSD that had no qualms about biting and it was like owning a loaded weapon with the safety off. Guy stuck his hand thru the fence one day when I was at work. Smoke bit and did not let go. The hospital called the damage (outside of puncture wounds) degloved. The man never pressed charges, said it was his own dumb fault,no medical bills. He was in a sling all gauzed up for over 3 months while he "regrew his skin. He was 78 years old at the time.....I felt horrible.

Once your dog bites or is attack trained your responsibility/liability soars. You must be in control at all times. You must be aware in all situations. You must maintain a level of training and never slack off that keeps your dog from harming others. This applies to what your dog may do when you are at work or away. 

Friends, family, maintenance man etc unexpectedly comes into your yard or in your door. Poof - you have to turn in to drill sergeant to keep control of the situation (if you have not put in the training). Once your dog bites a person, good guy or bad, get ready to a world of headache with police and lawyers and you should have lots of money to pay out..... 

I am training Summer to "alert" and bark on command. I want her to stand her ground at the gate, at a door or beside me and bark. If I am in a dangerous situation, this will give me the few precious seconds to get my head straight, adrenalin loaded and fight with the weapon of my choice or flee (like the scared little girlie that I am!).


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Stonevintage said:


> I want a GSD that does not bite. I had a GSD that had no qualms about biting and it was like owning a loaded weapon with the safety off. Guy stuck his hand thru the fence one day when I was at work. Smoke bit and did not let go. The hospital called the damage (outside of puncture wounds) degloved. The man never pressed charges, said it was his own dumb fault,no medical bills. He was in a sling all gauzed up for over 3 months while he "regrew his skin. He was 78 years old at the time.....I felt horrible.
> 
> Once your dog bites or is attack trained your responsibility/liability soars. You must be in control at all times. You must be aware in all situations. You must maintain a level of training and never slack off that keeps your dog from harming others. This applies to what your dog may do when you are at work or away.
> 
> ...


^ This 100,000%.

I live with a very HA dog who is a constant stress when we are out and about, and he is 100% better than he was when he came to live with us. My girl has a bark and hold, but I am not sure what she would do if really pushed. She would likely want to fight, but real life is different from simulated situations. I'd much rather a friendly dog who barks/looks scary any day.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

d4lilbitz said:


> A lot of times in order for a dog to be properly trained in protection/bitework....it needs to have good nerves. The dog has to be able to percieve an actual threat. *You go teaching a nervy dog to bite....you're asking for trouble* because it bit the wrong person who was just out walking/running or came to your house.


:thumbup:
I own a fearful, shy dog. On of my rules is that under no circumstances is anyone to encourage biting, even in play. It does not build confidence, it gives a frightened animal the ok to bite a human that _she _perceives as a threat. To her everyone is a threat.
If your dog is shy and fearful, by all means work on building her confidence, but please don't try and teach her to bite. The implications could be devastating.


----------

